# Tired of paying for overpriced nugz...



## Sidewinder73 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi everyone. I'm new to this forum and happy to be aboard. I just began to germinate some deep purple seeds by TGA. I'll be using a DWC hydro set up. This is for personal use, so I'll be starting with 4 plants and scaling according to yield. I hope to meet some experienced green thumbs and cross my fingers for some success on my 1st grow.


----------



## Roseman (Oct 13, 2009)

I do not give my money to drug lords, I grow my own!.

Welcome to RollitUp, a great place, the best place, to learn growing!

I hope you hang around and enjoy the site.

   

Roseman's DIY Bubbleponics Tutorial - [URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"]Marijuana[/URL][/URL][/URL] Growing[/URL] < a great tutorial to learn if_ I must say so, myself._


----------



## Sidewinder73 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome Rosebud. I subscribed to your thread and just started my own grow journal as well. Wish me luck.


----------



## Roseman (Oct 16, 2009)

Good Luck, bro,






Sponge Bob Square Pants lives under the sea,
He grows with tiny bubbles,
just like you and me.


----------



## cali-high (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome To RIU! 

A place Of Knowledge


----------



## crazy7605150 (Oct 16, 2009)

you will find this to be a very important website and necessary while growing... i bet ill be seeing you around....


----------



## Sidewinder73 (Oct 16, 2009)

I can't stop reading... All this info is great! I finally put some pics up in my grow journal. woohoo!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome to RIU!!!
Got a link to your journal?


----------



## Sidewinder73 (Oct 16, 2009)

Here's my micro grow:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/257168-my-1st-grow-many-years.html


----------



## Platipy (Oct 16, 2009)

i see you are from ohio, i wish you good luck and welcome


----------



## Sidewinder73 (Oct 16, 2009)

Platipy said:


> i see you are from ohio, i wish you good luck and welcome


Yes, "from the heart of it all"


----------

